# Importing a car from the UK



## danole (5 May 2006)

*I'm sure this has been covered before,but I'm seriously considering "going across" for an 02/03 Mondeo.Can anyone who has done this point out the pluses/minuses to me & what kind of research is necessary before purchasing?Thanks!*


----------



## efm (5 May 2006)

This topic has indeed been discussed before - if you try the search function you will find many pointers on this 

As a start you could look here, here, here, here, and maybe even here


----------



## danole (10 May 2006)

Thanks for those links! Has anyone bought a car in the UK off ebay?What're the pros/cons & are there bargains to be had?


----------



## mc-BigE (10 May 2006)

Yes there are bargains to be had on ebay, but beware of people selling cars which are rubbish.

Take note of the sellers I.D. , how long he's been a member, check his rating, should be 100% or very close to it, look for negative things said about the seller. Try to buy from the owner direct, not from a middle man i.e. the sellers name should be on the V5 document. Having said that there are a few companies selling good cars on eBay but will cost more.

After the auction ends, try to organize an AA inspection or similar ( about 130pounds) and get a HPI check done also.

And i think this is important, if the car is not as described in the auction exactly, you can walk away, but you must buy the car if you’re the highest bidder and the car is as described. Look at the rules on www.ebay.co.uk

I would book a return flight at the same time as the first flight just incase the car is totally crap ,but the aa inspection should pick that up anyway,so its up to you.


----------



## therave (10 May 2006)

hi
we bought a car from ebay last year and the guy we bought it from was excellent.He picked us up from the airport and pointed us in the direction of the boat..you can be lucky and unlucky.as it was said above check out the ebay sellers ratings and feedback
alternatively have a look at www.cargiant.co.uk just watch out for the extras and it helps if you have somebody in London to ferry you about.from this crowd there is the posibity of driving the car away the same day ,the cars are not serviced.you get a short test drive and there is no warranty.but the selection is excellent


----------



## ely (10 May 2006)

Just bought a car in Northern Ireland on Saturday.  1hr 25 min drive from dublin.  Great selection. Bought a car from the main vw garage. Pleasure to deal with and very little hassle compared to going to the UK.

Large selection of cars (depending on make) and all I viewed were immaculate with full service history and hpi check.


----------



## therave (10 May 2006)

hi Ely,
did they take euro's from you ?


----------



## mc-BigE (11 May 2006)

ely said:
			
		

> Just bought a car in Northern Ireland on Saturday. 1hr 25 min drive from dublin. Great selection. Bought a car from the main vw garage. Pleasure to deal with and very little hassle compared to going to the UK.
> 
> Large selection of cars (depending on make) and all I viewed were immaculate with full service history and hpi check.


 
did you find a big saving in comparsion to here, how old were the cars you looked at? does the garage have a website we can look at?


----------



## ely (11 May 2006)

Hi, No I had to get a sterling draft. Exchange rate divide by 0.6744. 

This is the rate the bank gave me.

The website I used was autotrader.co.uk. Type in Newry postcode and do up to 50 miles distance. 

I was interested in diesel TDI passats 2002-2003. Check out volkswagen.co.uk. Again type in postcode of Newry.

Make sure you get a full servcie history and HPI check.


----------



## ely (11 May 2006)

I would estimate I saved between €3,000- €4,000

Car is in immaculate condition and has a much higher specification.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (11 May 2006)

but you also pay for the higher spec with higher vrt on entry. i'm bringing in one in oct and get save about 8k on a specific model if i go for it, otherwise as above is corrct.


----------



## danole (11 May 2006)

What's the Newry postcode? Also,has anyone had a Mondeo from 01/02 upwards? What're they like to live with? I'm dithering between the Mondeo & the Passat.The Mondeo's cheaper,but would it be worth spending the extra on the Passat & be done with it?Thanks,everyone!


----------



## Frank (11 May 2006)

Nice one Ely fair play for making the effort.

Did the garage give you a waranty?

As asked before did VRT nail you for higher spec?

I assume you drove home on northern plate went to VRT office somewhere within a week or so and got plates and the like quick enough.

I was thinking of updating my passat. Looks like it could be worth the effort. 

A Postcode for Tyrone is BT80 9NZ should be close enough.


----------



## conor_mc (11 May 2006)

danole, if you're looking for a TDi like ely brought in, it's worth noting that the Passat TDi is a 1.9l engine and there VRT is at 25% of OMSP whereas the Mondeo TDCi is a 2.0l and VRT is therefore 30% of OMSP.

Google "Newry post code" - bound to throw up something to use.


----------



## mc-BigE (11 May 2006)

postcode for argos in newry is BT35 8QS


----------



## ely (12 May 2006)

Newry postcode [SIZE=-1]BT35 8DL

With the VRT office, sometimes they come out and inspect the car. The car exact model is listed on the revenue website so there shouldn't be extra charges unless you have some unique things.

Did a temporary transfer for a week on the NI plates and then permenant change to the irish plates.

All worked out smoothly.

Car looks and drives well. Incredible MPG
[/SIZE]


----------



## danole (13 May 2006)

Ely,any harm to ask what the Passat set you back?


----------



## ely (13 May 2006)

£7500 + €3,800 vrt


----------



## danole (15 May 2006)

*Anyone recommend a company who does mechanical inspectoions on cars before buying in the UK?Will they e-mail the report?Thanks!*


----------



## Frank (15 May 2006)

I would guess the AA and RAC.


----------

